# Breeding again.



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Okay so I'm starting to condition Pearl and Merlin. I still don't know if I'm using Pearl yet, but I'm conditioning her just in case. Like I said before, if I win the auction on Aquabid, I'll be breeding Merlin with the new female. Which I'm looking for names if there are any suggestions. Anywho, I am conditioning them a new way, they're in a 10 gallon set up like breeding but it's divided. It looks like I'm using a new girl anyways, so I'm not worried about Pearl. The female should be almost ready for breeding so I want to get Merlin prepared. If I somehow happen to come around one more tank soon, I may breed Pearl also. =D 
Today I got, a heater (from a freecycler, so for free), a 10 gallon filter (which I have questions about), and I ordered some microworms from ebay which should be here in a few days. I only payed $4.25 for them! But yeah, so I set up the breeding tank with the filter & the heater and I have Merlin and Pearl in it. I have some pics. I have some questions too. But I'll post the pics first.










Set up for now, the home in the middle wont be there when I set up for breeding.









The filter I got









Okay here's my questions. I don't know about that filter. I can't change the flow and it looks kinda strong to keep in there with the fry. Do you think I could slow it somehow, or when I breed should I leave the divider in there?? I just think the fry could swim through it. I dunno, opinions??

I also wanted some help with microworms so I'm not completely clueless when they get here. So my other questions are, how do I culture them and make more? Anyone have some sites I could look at so I can get the supplies to set everything up?? Thanks guys. I just want EVERYTHING right this time around.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I wouldn't use that filter. Too strong, and I'd be afraid it'd suck up the babies!! If you just have a normal air pump, you can get a corner filter or sponge filter for about 6-7 dollars. 

Microworms. Actually really cool!! I think I got mine from the same seller as you! Oh, BTW, I expected them to be in a box, they were in an ENVELOPE!!!  Just a heads up. 

Make some Oatmeal and sprinkle yeast on top, stick your culture in, done! They feed off the Oatmeal, and climb up the sides of the container, making it easier to get them out. Angel actually LOVES microworms. The others don't even pay attention to them.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh!! Forgot to say, I'm so happy your breeding again!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks doggyhog!! Where can I find a corner filter like that?? I don't know if I can get the money for one, I'll look though.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

At most pet shops I think...  This is the one I have

http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/10602/product.web


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

i personally dont believe males need too much conditioning. you could go ahead and spawn pearl as soon as shes ready, and then again with the new female when she arrives.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I would love to do that, but I don't have another tank to do that. So I need to see if I could get another tank, which means another heater, etc etc. Depends on if I can get some money or anything. Everything I got today was free. I got the heater from my freecycle group. And my boyfriends dads girlfriend got me the filter and the microworms. Now I gotta try to get a corner filter. I might just leave out the filter if I cant find the corner one.


----------



## ChloesMom (Jul 30, 2009)

good luck vicki, im pulling for you again


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks! =D


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

So Andakin just gave me a great idea. I think I will breed both Merlin and Pearl and Merlin and the new girl. 

Here's a visual =D










And once they get bigger I have a filter for the 50 gallon, just not a heater. But I think it will work. What do you guys think?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I could probably remove all the males once they're bigger and keep the females all together with the heater and filter when they're older. I think it's fine if the babies mingle when they're older, just not the males.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The females will be just fine together.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Will the babies be able to slip through the holes in the dividers? Thats would be my biggest concern.... maybe you could wrap them in nylon.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah that's what I was gonna do was get some panty hose or something on the dividers.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

I love the whole plan. Way to improvise!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Sounds great! I'm so glad you're breeding them again. Good luck!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks. Now all I need is panty hose, and some more stuff to make dividers. I don't need to worry about the dividers going very high right? Any body have any ways they make large dividers? I make them with the whole DIY thread we toss around to everyone. But now I need help making them for a 50 gallon,and to keep them in place with no gravel. Any suggestions?


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

Yay vikki! you're breeding again, thats great. I would suggest not to use the filter because even my biggest gold fish (about 7 in.) get pushed down to the bottom. be sure to post pics of the incredbily smart sytem you and andikin made, it should work great!   

I think it's funny that merlin is on double duty. but anyway good luck, and I hope you win the auction! = ]


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

The filter will be okay because it will be in the middle where neither batches of fry can get it. It should be fine. 
Thanks!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

When I built my divider that was larger than a sheet of plastic craft canvas I just used fishing line to sew two pieces together. Make sure the edges overlap a bit so that it isn't floppy. As for support, you can always silicone them to the tank. If you ever need to remove them the silicone can always be scraped off. Hope this helps.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Okay fishing line sounds great. I probably will have to get some silicone. Any idea how much/where I can get it??


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You can get aquarium sealant at the petstore, I think.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Can you just use regular clear silicone that you can get at like Walmart?? I have limited access to pet stores lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I know you can get sealant at places like HomeDepot but I don't know if it's aquarium safe.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah I know they have the white and the clear sealant. I'll have to ask someone. lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I just looked up some info in the diy section of TropicalFishKeeping and found out that you can use silicone sealant from a hardware store like Lowes or Home Depot but make sure it's 100% silicone and doesn't have any additives or mildewcides or anything like that.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Okay that sounds good. Now I gotta hope I can find some that's in my price range, ha I have no money lol. But I need it and I'm sure I can see if someone in my family will buy it for me. =D


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I know I've seen the aquarium kind in Petsmart. I'm not sure if one is near you though.
Good luck with the dividers!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Okay so I won the female! Things should work out as planned, with me breeding twice. I decided to name her Guinevere. Guin for short, pronounced Gwen. I'm so excited, I can't wait to get her.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

Yes! great job vikki! when do you get her?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

She's getting shipped tomorrow so I should have her Wednesday. =D This is so exciting. In the next couple days I will be getting sealant and stuff to to set up the tank for breeding. =D


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Congrats on the win!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

YAY!! I'm so glad you got her!!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

be shure you post lots of pics of the fry, the new female, and the tank setup! =)


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

You guys know me, I will have TONS of pictures lol


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Okay I picked up everything today. I'm putting the dividers together right now. It's taking alot of time, lol. But I want them to be right. I'll post pics tonight.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

alright that's great!


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

I can't wait to see how it turns out! I'm so excited. :-o


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Kay about to put on the panty hose. Then go set up the tank. =D
Oh and, my girly was shipped today so hopefully I'll have her by Thursday at the latest. The microworms were also shipped.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yay!!!!!!! I'm so glad your getting the girl!!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Me too! I'm so excited. I can't wait to get her all set up in the jar. I think I'm gonna plump her up just a bit more before I breed her since she's gonna be 3 days without eating from being shipped.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Good idea! She is VERY beautiful! Who are you breeding first?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Probably Merlin and Guinevere. Then a few days later or so I'll do Merlin and Pearl.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Kay so here's my pics


Divider one









Silicone stuff


















Divider 2









Both






















































Yes I'm aware how bad it looks lol. But it will serve it's purpose and when I'm ready to take it down I'll just have to take a razor to it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Everything looks great!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

It looks like a great setup! Who is going in what section?


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Thats what she said LOL

Nice vikki! its gunna serve its purpose well!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah I did really bad with the sealant lol. But it will do what I need it to.
I'm probably gonna have Merlin and Pearls fry on the left section, Merlin and Guinevere's fry on the right. Then when Merlin's done with daddy duties I'm gonna put him in the middle section.
Then Guinevere and Pearl will share a 10 gallon split. And Fishy,Skai,Blue are in the other 10 gallon split. And of course Ember is in his 1 gallon. So everyone is good. =D


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

sweet! The pictures are great.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I now decided that until I can get heaters for my 10 gallons, I'm going to jar all my adults and keep them in the middle section so they stay warm for the winter.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Thats a good idea!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Guinevere and the micro worms came today! She's absolutely beautiful. And of course with my horrible camera I couldn't get too many pics, but I did. Merlin loves her too! They're so cute. I can't wait to breed next weekend. Heres pics. I'm also setting up the container for the worms.


The ones in the bag aren't that good, but you can still see her coloring.































































Merlin coudn't choose which girl to show off too! lol








































































He kept swimming next to her. So cute.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Awww, she's pretty!! Obviously, Merlin thinks so, too! lol


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yep he does! I can't wait to get started next week. I'm gonna keep her quarantined for a week. I'll probably try to breed Merlin and Guinevere next Thursday. Then Merlin and Pearl like a week or so later.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Guin is doing great. She's very curious about me. I was watching her and putting my finger up to her vase and she seemed excited. I think I got a good fishy. She's way too cute. I can't wait to see how this breeding comes out. Merlin is very happy, he swims to one side of the 10 gallon and shows off for Pearl, then hurries to the other side to show off for Guinevere.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

She's soooo pretty! They'll have some amazing fry, I bet.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

omgggg your guin is ADORABLE! im so excited to see the offspring too!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Once I get her in a jar, I should be able to get some better pics of her. And once she's in the tank with Merlin I should get some good ones too. That vase is hard to get good pics in.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

so xcited Merlin is so funny with both of the girls! glad you're breeding again vikki!!! Guin (if you spell it like that) is so beautiful! Oh, BTW I'm going to breed CTs at the end of nov. or begining of dec. I want the CT to be Blue and named Cobalt and the female (like I saw at petco) white, with almost butterfly colors in the tail with long fin extentions named ariah (said like ARieea)(I am going to get theese this weekend) and all of the inspiration from vikki's pearl and merlin


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Aw that's great!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Well here is everything all set up. This has pictures of everyone. I couldn't resisit pictures of them all. Lol. But it has the whole set up and everyone in it. All I have to do is put the styrofoam cups in when I'm ready to start it all.

Whole thing









Left









Middle









Right (Merlin and Pearls side)









Heater & Filter









All my adults in the middle, my favorite pic









Blue, Pearl & Fishy









Good one of Guin



























Adults again









Guinevere




































Blue, Pearl, Fishy again


















Love Pearl in this









Kinda cut in half lol













































Lookin at eachother


















There ya go! Hope ya'll like it. I love the whole setup.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It looks great!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

Man, I really want females as pretty as yours, All of them r soooooo gorgeous!


----------



## ChloesMom (Jul 30, 2009)

everything looks great, good luck with the breeding process


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Awesome! I can't wait for the babies! I'm a little confused though, why are all your bettas in the middle part?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I'm very excited. Pearl and Guinevere are getting nice and fat with eggs. I don't know how long I should let Merlin recuperate before I start with him and Pearl. I think one week is good.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Kim said:


> Awesome! I can't wait to see her!


Can't wait to see who?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's going to be one busy little guy! lol


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yes he will be. I'm hoping he doesn't decide to munch anyone like he did last time. I want as many fry as I can get.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I decided that eventually, I'm going to have Pearl, Guin, Skai and the two females I keep (maybe more than 2) from these two batches, and I'll start a sorority. I hope I can. Because I'll end up having Pearl, Skai, Guin, then one female of Merlin & Pearls, then on female from Merlin & Guins. So I dunno. Just a thought.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I guess just make sure he's well fed before going into breeding.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yep I might even try feeding him a bloodworm or pellet here and there.


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

So cool!
Love the setup and all.
I want to get another female,
My local petstore is getting a new shipment today.
When I told my dad hes like, arent you happy enough with one?
Of course I am, I just want more, so Im happier x3


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm thinking of going back to look for the little white female I saw tuesday night. lol


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

lol were all gonna have like 100 bettas by time we die


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm crazy! My Mother would probably kill me. lol


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

Vikki81207 said:


> lol were all gonna have like 100 bettas by time we die


vikki is right!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

DO IT, Drama!!!!! Hahahaa, my mom didn't even KNOW I had 10! She had lost count! Even though she's been with me when I got every single one of them. LOL


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think mine just doesn't WANT to know! lol I may walk down there tomorrow since I don't have to walk my neighbor's dog. lol I go while she's getting her hair done. lol


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Haha, gotta sneak the betta in.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, if I see that little white one, I may get her.She was so cute!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

ughh i saw a black female today vikki... and since u got that one... ive wanted.... 

im debating.... guhhhhh i cant fit any more!

Any way good luck with everything this time Vikki! your set up is perfect! looks great!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Lol Alex, you'll get her. I know it. Do ittttttt. hahaha
I have a question, while breeding, do I leave the carbon filter in there or remove it and just let it filter without it?


----------



## darni (Sep 1, 2009)

where can you get dividers from? im in nz and ive been looking out for ages!!!! i really wanted to do that split tank idea but ive only got glass to split the tank and im too scared the fry will slip through!!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

I really don't know darni, but ask vikki she gets some thingy with holes, and puts panty hoes over them, so the fry can't escape( hope that partly helps


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You can also make dividers out of plastic canvas.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

darni said:


> where can you get dividers from? im in nz and ive been looking out for ages!!!! i really wanted to do that split tank idea but ive only got glass to split the tank and im too scared the fry will slip through!!


I made mine. If you want them for a breeding tank then you can either go to Petsmart/Petco and buy them. But I go to Walmart, and in the back in the crafts section they have this meshing/plastic stuff for $2 and I make mine with it. I usually don't put panty hose on it, but since it's for the breeding tank, I used fishing line to sew on the panty hose securily. I had to use 2 mesh things and sewed them together. Then I used silicone sealant from Lowes that says "Aquarium safe" to hole it together. I posted pics. But if you don't feel like making them, you can buy them at Petsmart and Petco.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> You can also make dividers out of plastic canvas.


Thats what the stuff is that I buy lol. It's $2 at walmart.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Vikki81207 said:


> Can't wait to see who?


I posted after I read about you getting Guin before I realized that there were more pages on the thread  That's why I edited it a few minutes later.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

lol yeah theres lots of pics now. =D


----------



## biokid101 (Sep 24, 2009)

vikki what are ur ways of breeding?i want to start over again because i can never get mine to breed and uve been successful alot of times. can u help me?


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

biokid! RESEARCH!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

biokid, read my other thread from when I first bred Merlin and Pearl. Should be titled Breeding Pearl and Merlin. That should help.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

AlexXx said:


> biokid! RESEARCH!


Yes, Alex is right. You need to do TONS of research before even attempting...


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Vikki, Guin is gorgeous!


----------



## biokid101 (Sep 24, 2009)

ive been doing research for months now but i need to hear about ppls experiences with them.


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I'm crazy! My Mother would probably kill me. lol


Whooaahyeah.
:lol:
Tonight when I went to go get Nenet,
Im like, mom, can you drop me off to the petstore?
And she rolled her eyes.
Again.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol! I was looking today for a white female but the few they had didn't look so good.


----------



## biokid101 (Sep 24, 2009)

i neer can find a white female or male they just have the regular colors.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> lol! I was looking today for a white female but the few they had didn't look so good.


 I saw a ton of all white bettas at Petsmart today when I went to look for hamster stuff.  
Then I went to Petco and all their bettas looked so lethargic and sad...I think because it's getting cold around here.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Kay guys. A couple more days till I start the process. I think I'll let Merlin go Wednesday. Then release Guin Wednesday or Thursday. Yay!


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

I know that and i read that you can sprinkle some distilled water or rain water on the surface to simulate a storm thus this would help the betta make a bigger nest, as of yet the betta has a very small nest compared to his last one but im am going to still wait a few more days, i have all the time in the world plus im at work so maybe he'll have a nest when i get home.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

What??


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

Vikki81207 said:


> What??


 thats the same thing I thought when I read that


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Mating season for bettas also start during the rain season. This simulates their natural environment and triggers their instinct to mate. Or so I've read.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

okay now I understand


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Okay I wanted to annonce that I pushed breeding to today. I'm going to see some family Sunday, and I want to get the first batch done. So I already release Merlin into the tank and he's going crazy. Guinevere seems to already want to give in to him, she's got her head tilted down and all that, and she's still in her jar! lol. Anyways, here's a few pictures.



















Going behind her jar


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

omggg they are gunna make such awesome babies! i cant wait to see.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Me either. I'm getting excited lol.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

good luck!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Are you going to release her today? She sounds ready.


----------



## ChloesMom (Jul 30, 2009)

im sure everything will be fine, thanks for the picture update, i love watching your adventures


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I'm going to release her as soon as he starts on the bubblenest.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Yay! I'm so excited!!!!!!! Good luck!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Looks like he's starting the nest. I may release her tonight. I don't know. Might wait till tomorrow. Last time I left him with Pearl all night before they bred. So I'll probably release her tonight.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

YAY!!! Good luck!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

whope everything goes well!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Kay I'm releasing her at about 10:30.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

Sweet!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

YAY!! We'll be here to hear every detail. lol


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Kay I'm going to release her right now. lol. And if no one jumps on the computer when I go in my room, I'll be writing and posting pictures as usual. Here it goes guys!! Wish me luck!


----------



## ChloesMom (Jul 30, 2009)

its 1034pm, have you released her yet, haha


----------



## ChloesMom (Jul 30, 2009)

you beat me to it, good luck !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Kay she's released. Things seem to be going good. Not alot of chasing, although there is a little, which is good. I think I'm going to get alot of babies lol. They seem very interested in each other. Heres some pics and a video

http://s202.photobucket.com/albums/aa212/torimarie2009/?action=view&current=IMG_0017.flv


Checking eachother out for the first time









Merlin and the bubblenest









Flaring









Nest









Both of them


















Such beautiful fishies, I Know. lol













































My lady Guinevere =D













































Following her


















Side-by-side, I love this one




































Guin hiding after the first little chase


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice pics!!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks DQ!


----------



## HopeInHeart (Oct 11, 2009)

love the video


----------



## MidnightAngel (Oct 29, 2009)

Good luck!!! They're both beautiful, hopefully all goes well


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's doing very well with her. He's not being overly aggressive with her.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Sometimes he gets a little frustrated and chases but yes, he's doing great. I'm hoping to wake up to eggs. I'm comfortable with leaving them alone tonight. She likes to just chill under the nest while he works on it. It's like they were made for each other lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Their babies are going to be beautiful!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I know. I'm gonna have some awesome looking fry from both batches.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

I can't believe how much merlin looks like my cobalt (Merlin is just biger) great jub!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Andakin has some fry that look like Merlin. lol


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

you're right DQ


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Okay well things aren't going well with Merlin and Guin. He's being very aggressive and I removed her because she was looking bad and I didn't want a repeat like Aqua. She's got fins torn up and scales gone.. So I'm gonna let her rest for a week then try again. I've got Pearl in her jar, and I'll be releasing her soon. Merlin is going crazy to see her, so hopefully I'll have better luck with her. I'll post the last few pics/vids of Merlin and Guin, then post the ones of Merlin and Pearl in a bit.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Kay here are the last pics & videos of Merlin and Guin. 

http://s202.photobucket.com/albums/aa212/torimarie2009/Fish/?action=view&current=IMG_0004-6.flv

http://s202.photobucket.com/albums/aa212/torimarie2009/Fish/?action=view&current=IMG_0005-6.flv

http://s202.photobucket.com/albums/aa212/torimarie2009/Fish/?action=view&current=IMG_0006-5.flv


Guin hiding, never moved from that spot except for one time









Merlin and his huge nest









Another view of the nest









Still hiding


















The only time she was courageous enough to go under the nest













































Then he just chased her and nipped at her











Now here's a video of Merlin swimming around Pearl's jar
http://s202.photobucket.com/albums/aa212/torimarie2009/Fish/?action=view&current=IMG_0020-3.flv
























































Guin and Blue











I have higher hopes for these two. I hope that once Guin is better, she will know what to do when I put her in there again. She would stay in that corner and when Merlin came over she put her head down, but he couldn't get to her so he tried to get her to the nest. But she stayed there so Merlin nipped her alot. Anyways. Lets hope for Merlin and Pearl this week.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i love all the pics and updates, i hope all goes well


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

hope it all works good! im sorry guin didnt work out this time!


----------



## ChloesMom (Jul 30, 2009)

well then let the veterans (happy veterans day to everyone out there, by the way) show guin how its done, good luck, im still rooting for you


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

hope his next pair works out for you!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah I hope so too lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope everything works out with Pearl.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Uh oh. I _think_ there might be eggs in the nest. I don't know. If there is, I don't know if they're Pearls or Guins. lol. I think they may be Pearls because Guin is still pretty fat. Hmmm.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, my gosh! Did you shine a flashlight in there to be sure?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I honestly cant tell. I couldn't tell last time either, I just knew they were there because I saw Merlin and Pearl go at it. It really doesn't matter to me. I'm sure they're Pearl's unless Merlin and Guin did something last night. I'll know in about 15 minutes when I get my magnifying glass.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

WOW!! I was gone all day and I came back and read this!! Good luck! I hope there's eggs in there!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

well at least there might be eggs in this one whoever the mom is, you can probably tell, by how the fry look either way they are going to look great. Vikki, you should change your avitar to the one of merlin and guin swimming together, I looooooooooooooooooove that one.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

The one when they're right next to eachother? I don't know which one you're talking about lol.

Well it doesn't look like there are eggs in there. Pearl looks like she's been nipped once. So I'm going to leave her in there all night, then check in the morning. If there aren't any eggs in the morning, then I'm gonna re-jar them then wait till next week.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, they both know what to do and they'll do it when they're ready. lol


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yep. So I'm just gonna leave them alone.


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

Good luck, I'm crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

I think that maby pearl and him will have an easier time, because that they "did it" once and they will probably "do it" again LOL.


----------



## ChloesMom (Jul 30, 2009)

how'd it go last night???


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

She didnt go near him either. So I'm just going to condition them all another week and try again next weekend. I'm gonna be visiting family for 4 days or so, so I'll try it again next weekend. lol. Lets hope for better results then.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry! Maybe it will go better next time.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

It will go better next time, don't worry!!!!


----------



## Ice (Oct 4, 2009)

good luck with next weekend  I can't wait to see Merlin's babies. Some of these pictures of him still make me gasp when I see them. He's ridiculously gorgeous!


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

Awh, Good luck, again!
x3
Im sure theyd have wonderful babies :3


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Kay guys, I'm about to head home in a bit and when I do, I'm gonna release Merlin. Hopefully by tonight I'll be able to release Guin. Well actually, I want to see which of the girls is the fatest. So it might be Pearl. I'll let ya'll know lol


----------



## MidnightAngel (Oct 29, 2009)

Good luck!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck!!!


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

Awesome!!!! Good LucK!!!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Good luck, Vikki!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks guys. Looks like I might put it off a few more days or so. The girls look like they've lost a little bit of eggs. So tonight all I did was water changes. I'll take a better look at them and everything tomorrow and let you know what I decide. I just want them a bit fatter.


----------



## biokid101 (Sep 24, 2009)

aweee well ok good luck im waiting till this weekend!!


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

Hows it going?
Any news yet, or am I on the wrong thread?
x3


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

flying fish said:


> Hows it going?
> Any news yet, or am I on the wrong thread?
> x3


you're on the wrong thread

J/k lol


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Kay guys. Sorry it's been so long lol. Been extremely busy with the holidays and stuff. Just finished putting up Christmas stuff, haha.
Anyways, I have released Merlin today, Guin is still in her jar till he builds a nest. So lets hope that I have some babies by the end of the weekend!


----------



## ChloesMom (Jul 30, 2009)

yeah good for you, good luck


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck!! It's going to work this time!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Things are looking good. I'm gonna wait till tomorrow morning to release her.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

how exciting! we want pics of those fry!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

YAY!!!! Good luck!


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Okay well no luck yet, Merlin has barely started a bubblenest. So I'll give them more time. Its not like I don't have any right now lol.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Well he didn't build a bubblenest, so I took Guins jar out and put Pearl in there. I'll see how that goes. he seems more responsive to her. I don't know. If it doesn't work out with Merlin, I may have to look into getting a new male.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

that would stink.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Okay so I give up on Merlin. He doesn't seem to like the girls anymore. Pearl was doing great, she kept swimming under the nest with her head down and he just beat her up. So heres my new plan, because I really want to have some betta babies again. I'm conditioning Guin and Ember right now, and Pearl and Blue right now. I want to see how this goes. They wont be Merlin's babies, or crowntails. But the four of them are beautiful and they'll be combtails. Combtails are pretty too lol. So lets hope this works.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Id love a comb tail male!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

me too!, and with all of their finnage, I can't wait to see babies


----------



## HopeInHeart (Oct 11, 2009)

Hope it works out for you this time!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Sorry I haven't been on. The internet has been turned off. Just got it on again today. I'll be breeding probably wednesday.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

joy


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I know, I'm starting to get excited. I'm hoping for at least one success. lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope so, too! Good luck!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

sweet


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow, I haven't been on for a while....life just gets in the way, but I'm so glad that you will be breeding again soon! It's always so cool to see them grow up especially when it's someone that you know that's breeding them.....and also when they're great with updates like you Vikki


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Okay so I released the boys last night. No bubbles nests yet. But here are some pics and a video for you guys.

Video

http://s202.photobucket.com/albums/aa212/torimarie2009/Fish/?action=view&current=IMG_0108-1.flv

Pics

Ember & Guin













































Blue and Pearl




















































'










Blue under the cup


----------



## HopeInHeart (Oct 11, 2009)

Awesome! I love the black patch on Pearl's head


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice pics and video. It looked like Pearl was flaring a bit at Blue.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

YAY!!! All of them are going to have GORGEOUS babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Okay so here are some updates. 
Both pairs were released. Now, Ember was taken out...he beat up Guin too much and forgot all about the nest. So I have re-jarred Guin, and replaced Ember with Fishy and he seems to be doing better. Pearl and Blue are still together, no eggs. She managed to rip a chunk out of his tail, but other than that, they are like best friends lol. They are actually just swimming together and hanging out. No eggs. So I think eventually I'll get some eggs from them. Anywho, here are some videos and pics. I will post stuff from when Ember was still in there. And mind you, there are lots of pics lol. 

Ember and Guin
http://s202.photobucket.com/albums/aa212/torimarie2009/Fish/?action=view&current=IMG_0014-4.flv











































































































































































































































Blue and Pearl
http://s202.photobucket.com/albums/aa212/torimarie2009/Fish/?action=view&current=IMG_0049-3.flv

http://s202.photobucket.com/albums/aa212/torimarie2009/Fish/?action=view&current=IMG_0051-7.flv





































He decided to build his nest back there, ugh








































































Fishy and Guin


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice pics and videos. I think Pearl is anxious to get things started. lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

GREAT pics!!! Hope everything works out! Blue and Pearl are going to have the awesomest babies EVER!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Wooowww vik! thank you for all the pictures! Pearl is amazing, she doenst look anything like i remember though! I dont remember blue in her! haha. Good luck!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> GREAT pics!!! Hope everything works out! Blue and Pearl are going to have the awesomest babies EVER!


why yes, yes they are


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Ugh, I'm getting frustrated. Blue and Pearl are acting like FRIENDS. They swim around together and are always close. But no babies! Only sometimes Blue gets frustrated. It sucks. fishy still hasn't made a bubble nest. I might just switch Guin into Blue's tank. what do you guys think? Would Guin and Blue make alright fry? I really wanted it to go the way I planned it before. But, ehh.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'd leave Blue and Pearl in there for a few more days. They'll spawn when they want to. maybe they just have to get to know each other a little bit.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

lol I hope so. It gets so frustrating when you see them swimming together and chilling together. I gotta get some more blood worms before I can re-condition anyone anways.


----------



## biokid101 (Sep 24, 2009)

hey guys guess what i finally breed my bettas yesterday they had alot of eggs.but vicky i didnt expect to see my light male and my dark male mating any time soon cause they just constanly stay away or bite each other.at least urs are friends for now they will be husband and wife soon done worry. i had mine together for 3 days.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They'll spawn when they are ready.I think sometimes we get so anxious for it to happen and it will...on their time, not ours.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

if you do decide to switch, the fry with blue and guin probably would look like cobalt my avitar, and biokid is right they will spawn when they want to


----------



## biokid101 (Sep 24, 2009)

well u keep trying it will happen. like i said b4 u r a great breeder


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

thats exactly right biokid!!


----------



## biokid101 (Sep 24, 2009)

yep


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

any updates since the last one?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Hey guys. Sorry I haven't been on. Been visiting family and whatnot. The breeding attempts have failed..Since I've been so busy, I knew I wouldn't be able to keep up with fry right now so I jarred everyone up. I just got some more blood worms so I might start to condition again and give it another shot after the first of the year.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

This time of year is always busy, just keep conditioning and we'll hear from you in the new year


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

Yup ^-^


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for the support guys. Sorry if it seems like I've abandoned the site lol. I'm working hard on trying to get a job, get started in college, spend more time with family...just alot right now. I didn't forget ya'll!! If you guys have myspace or facebook, feel free to add me. I trust you guys to be on there, so here's my info.
My name is Vikki Yearley, so you could just look me up by name on either or.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Vikki81207 said:


> Thanks for the support guys. Sorry if it seems like I've abandoned the site lol. I'm working hard on trying to get a job, get started in college, spend more time with family...just alot right now. I didn't forget ya'll!! If you guys have myspace or facebook, feel free to add me. I trust you guys to be on there, so here's my info.
> My name is Vikki Yearley, so you could just look me up by name on either or.


 To late to become your friend on Facebook  I'll look you up on MySpace though. So ya if you find her on facebook add me to  .


----------

